# Pain in Left side under ribs



## KCA (May 9, 2016)

Hello All, I'm brand new with the group and was wondering if anyone can give some insight into having chronic abdominal pain specifically located in the upper left abdomen under the ribs. I am prone to IBS-C. Went gluten free 6 years ago, symptoms became very manageable until recent mold exposure which triggered a major flare up for me. I went grain free, dairy free and sugar free for over a month. Recent treatment included brief round of fluconazole. I am supplementing with antifungal herbs, digestive enzymes and vitamin supplementation. Chronic pain in left side is persisting without and sign of improvement. Any inisight and advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for your message KCA. There are many on this board that suffer from similar problems. I am convinced it is connected to fungal overgrowth. Stay in touch.


----------



## Realynn (May 13, 2016)

Hello. I just recently, about 2 months, experiencing upper quadrant abdominal pain that radiates to my lower abdomen on my left side. I had multiple er visits with ct scans that show nothing wrong. I then got in to see my doctor and I was told it had to do with inflammation of the ribs, esophagus, digestive system and spine. He prescribed me pantoprazo!e sodium and carafate liquid for gerd. I also got the highest dkse of ibprophren. I have to say it works very well! Also I have recently gone vegan and also make my own detox water containing raw veggies such as cucumber, cilantro, and lemon. If you can Google detox veggie or fruit recipes or look online for a list of the benefits of the veggies and fruits. I also eat 10 prunes a day that totally get my bowels moving a lot easier. So, maybe ask your doctor for something to help with inflammation because I'm sure that's what's causing the pain. Its crazy how one issue can cause so much more issues. I can now walk without any joint pain!! Or side pain. Although sometimes it does flare up but, the liquid helps with that. Hope this helps and good luck! I know what you're going through and its very stressful and at times scary. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Realynn, it's interesting that your treatment also worked for the joint pain.


----------

